# 2012 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4L - Turbocharger Oil Return Line Keeps Melting



## harrtp (Aug 24, 2020)

I have replaced the thermostat, turbocharger, turbocharger oil inlet line, and turbocharger oil return line. The car is still burning up the oil return line.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

harrtp said:


> I have replaced the thermostat, turbocharger, turbocharger oil inlet line, and turbocharger oil return line. The car is still burning up the oil return line.


What type of oil are you using? Have you ever flushed and refreshed your cooling system? Change the water pump? Oil is mostly used as a lubricant for the bearings and it does help with cooling, but so does your coolant.

You can remove the oil feed line and check how the flow is with the engine running. Might have a little clog before the line


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

You have a way to monitor your exhaust gas temps and flow pressure? Any CEL?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd inspect the turbo. It may have failed such that exhaust gases are going down and melting the plastic line. 

Here's a question for you: If the return line is melted, where's the oil? Seems like if everything else was working, all the engine oil would have gone out the melted line. Or at the very least there's be a nice oil trail.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Isn't the oil return metal? I would check your turbo as well as the feed. Does it still spin?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

-loki- said:


> Isn't the oil return metal?


Not all of it. There have been posts here of the plastic portion melting and a failed turbo. Odd thing is no complaints about low oil or a large oil leak, so I have to think the oil flow stopped first. But I'm open to other theories that makes sense.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

-loki- said:


> Isn't the oil return metal? I would check your turbo as well as the feed. Does it still spin?


Oil FEED line is metal.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Not all of it. There have been posts here of the plastic portion melting and a failed turbo. Odd thing is no complaints about low oil or a large oil leak, so I have to think the oil flow stopped first. But I'm open to other theories that makes sense.


He said he replaced the turbo and the feed line and it's still melting the return line. Your theory makes sense, but to happen again after replacement is odd


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

-loki- said:


> Isn't the oil return metal? I would check your turbo as well as the feed. Does it still spin?


Oil feed is the one that wraps around the manifold to the top of the turbo cartridge. The oil return is on the bottom out of sight and goes to the block. Maybe a few inches is metal and then goes to plastic wrapped in what appears to be astronaut suit material 😅😅

The part circled is the connection at the block, has a long clip. I'd say 80% of cruze owners have never seen this line, I just saw mine the other day lol

I found some good pics of melted lines from other cruzers lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Shroomie said:


> He said he replaced the turbo


I missed that. All the other incidents had a bad turbo. I don't know how else that happens.


----------



## tobymoreland (12 mo ago)

What causes the exhaust to go into the oil return and melt it. We replaced the turbo on a 2012 cruze eco that the impeller was just rattling due to buildup. We put a new turbo in, and it immediately melted the oil return and had exhaust coming out the tube. Is something else that failed the cause, or just a defective new turbo?


----------



## Desacrasa (Feb 23, 2020)

These things should not be melting I would take it to a dealership in your case or a local mechanic if you trust them.


----------

